# Just want to make sure I got the right size board



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

You shouldn't have that much of a problem. A 155 is a decent length board you may feel a little unstable at first being so tall. I wear a size 11 boot when I started boarding and I was 5'11" weighing 170lbs and I started on a 159.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

ypur size will be fine on a 155 for park


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it a WIDE board??

If not, size 11 boots are going to hang over the edge quite a bit on a board that size.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. And the board was labeled as midwide, the waist is 25.8. Will that be OK?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bqheath said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. And the board was labeled as midwide, the waist is 25.8. Will that be OK?


Yes.
10char


----------

